# wie kann ich eine hqx datei öffnen?



## KaOoTe (12 August 2002)

mit welchem progi kann ich eine hqx datei öffnen von einem normalen pc?
und woher bekomme ich das progi?
cu
kaoote


----------



## SprMa (13 August 2002)

**.hqx*

Das ist die Dateiendung für BinHex codierte Dateien. Üblicherweise sind es Programme für den Mac (und damit für den PC nicht zu gebrauchen).
Wenn man sie "anschaut", dann sieht man nur Textzeichen, die augenscheinlich keinen Sinn ergeben. Man kann es sich so vorstellen: dieser "Text" ist die "Übersetzung" des Programm-Codes in ASCII, damit bei der Übertragung des Programmes über ein Netzwerk nichts verloren geht.
(siehe auch: http://www.mac.org/help/hqx.html)


Matthias


----------



## KaOoTe (14 August 2002)

lol, jaja, merkte ich auch dass es zeichen und so hat... war mir alles klar
aber gibts kein program wo das kann?
keines dass die zeichen zu einem bild zusammenfügen kann?
braucht man immer das entsprechende progi?


----------

